# Being searched/patted-down every time I enter the recruiting office



## OblivionKnight (19 Dec 2017)

Hello all, I am just wondering if this is a new policy that has been implemented. The last two times I went to the recruiting office, I have been searched/patted-down by a security guard prior to being able to enter. I noticed that the individual behind was not as 'thoroughly' checked as I was. Has anyone else experienced this, or is it an anomaly? It was not a very comfortable experience, and almost made me feel like some sort of criminal (then again, I've never been searched in this manner before, by law enforcement or others in my entire life).


----------



## RCDtpr (19 Dec 2017)

Newish measures brought into place due to the stabbing incident at CFRC Toronto


----------



## mariomike (19 Dec 2017)

ExRCDcpl said:
			
		

> Newish measures brought into place due to the stabbing incident at CFRC Toronto



Knife attack at CFRC, 14 Mar 2016 - 2 CAF members stabbed  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/122405.25
4 pages.


----------



## OblivionKnight (19 Dec 2017)

Ah I see, last I applied was in 2014. I must have missed the memo.


----------



## Roger123 (20 Dec 2017)

Never physically 'patted down', but you go through a search. If you are wearing a jacket or a large sweater they ask you to remove it after you give them a piece of ID. They then ask you to lift your shirt slightly to I suppose ensure you are not hiding a concealed weapon. They also ask you if you have any sharp items on you, like drivers keys or something. I cant recall seeing anyone physically searched from the 3 or 4 times I have been there over the last year.


----------



## Humphrey Bogart (20 Dec 2017)

OblivionKnight said:
			
		

> Hello all, I am just wondering if this is a new policy that has been implemented. The last two times I went to the recruiting office, I have been searched/patted-down by a security guard prior to being able to enter. I noticed that the individual behind was not as 'thoroughly' checked as I was. Has anyone else experienced this, or is it an anomaly? It was not a very comfortable experience, and almost made me feel like some sort of criminal (then again, I've never been searched in this manner before, by law enforcement or others in my entire life).



It's called security, the military is a target and not everyone loves us.  In fact some people hate us enough to try and kill us


----------



## JamesW1988 (31 Aug 2020)

I ran into this too. And it really annoyed me.


----------



## brihard (31 Aug 2020)

JamesW1988 said:
			
		

> I ran into this too. And it really annoyed me.



Offhand I can think of three attacks on Canadian soldiers in recent years, two of them fatal. Recruiting offices are one of the few locations accessible to the public where someone can be sure to find Canadian military personnel. It’s a regrettably necessary precaution in light of the changing threat picture.

Be annoyed, by all means. But recognize where it’s coming from. If you’re walking into a recruiting centre, presumably you want to protect Canada. You should have an open mind to the presence of of real life threats, and recognize that those with access to much more information than you are determining the needs for physical security.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (31 Aug 2020)

Good answer from Brihard, so I'll leave this post up, even though I deleted his others. That profile was just a better then usual spammer with his spam placed in his sig line. [which I removed]
Bruce


----------



## LittleBlackDevil (31 Aug 2020)

Brihard said:
			
		

> Be annoyed, by all means. But recognize where it’s coming from. If you’re walking into a recruiting centre, presumably you want to protect Canada. You should have an open mind to the presence of of real life threats, and recognize that those with access to much more information than you are determining the needs for physical security.



The search itself didn't really bother me when I visited CFRC Hamilton in January. It was less invasive than what you have to go through to get on an airplane and I get it.

What annoyed me a bit was the attitude of the Commissionaire who was very officious and suspicious acting as if I was some sort of criminal trying to infiltrate the recruiting centre, including accusing me of lying about my appointment and demanding proof (I hadn't thought to print out the email so had to show him on my phone). I guess they figure by being like that they will make someone with bad intentions nervous and thereby "smoke them out" but it seemed like a bit much to me.


----------



## Remius (31 Aug 2020)

When I was a recruiter we had two incidents involving knives and another with a box cutter xacto.  None of it ended up being violent.   At least a few bomb threats and a G20 window smashing incident and paint bomb incident later.  

Not mention the myriad of people (homeless, sick and or bored) who came in daily and weekly to yell at clouds or tell us about UFOs and Korean spies.  

Recruiting centres in Urban areas are interesting. 

I can’t imagine what cops go through daily given the stuff I experienced there.  

A few times the combat arms types would be asked to keep an eye out on certain conversations to ensure it didn’t escalate.  

Not sure how things are now but back then it was interesting.


----------



## CBH99 (31 Aug 2020)

I feel lucky my days in recruiting were spent in a pleasant combination of rural/small city environments   :nod:  No crazy homeless folks strolling in


Lots of folks just come on up, chit chat, ask questions.  Many of them fascinated by the military, as we were their only exposure to the Canadian Forces.  


Corn Fest anyone?  Who knew how much fun recruiting & community relations was actually going to be!   ;D :nod:   (Not being sarcastic, it was a blast)


----------



## Navy_newbie0696 (8 Dec 2021)

I was never patted down when I went to the CFRC Toronto location.

The Security officer was always male too, when I visited since June of this year. I would have requested for a same-sex Security officer, or a female employee in the building to act as a witness for the pat-down if it needed to be done. 🤨


----------



## Jarnhamar (8 Dec 2021)

Navy_newbie0696 said:


> I was never patted down when I went to the CFRC Toronto location.



They just assumed you were armed.


----------

